# [RESCHEDULED, SEE NEW THREAD] Arizona Head-Fi MiniCon the Fifth



## Coolzo (Jun 23, 2022)

*We've rescheduled for 2022! New thread here: **https://www.head-fi.org/threads/az-head-fi-minicon-the-fifth-september-10th-2022.963890/*


----------



## Astral Abyss

I missed the last meet and don't want to miss this one.  I know you guys put a lot of effort into it and they're always a lot of fun.  So, unless I end up buying something new before the meet, here's what I'll likely bring with me:

Schiit Yggdrasil A2 with Unison USB newly installed
Woo Audio WA6-SE (2nd gen)
ZMF Auteur (bocote+brass)
ZMF Aeolus (blackwood+copper)

I've got a new Norne Draug3 cable terminated with a 1/4" adapter that I got specifically for my ZMFs and tube amps, so I'll bring that too.  Sometimes I just stare at it while listening to music trying to figure out how he braided so many wires with perfect uniformity.


----------



## koover (Feb 24, 2020)

Looking forward to the meet and seeing everyone again. As always, we’ll make sure we take care of you guys and ensure everyone has a great time!

Anyone else thinking about attending?

***ZMF Aeolus ,ZMF Ori, Klipsch Heritage HP3, Focal Clear, Audeze LCD2-C, Denon AHD-200 Modded 
***Audeze Isine 20, Simgot EN700 Pro, Radsone EarStudio HE100, Status BT Transfer Gunmetal 
***Schiit Mjolnir 2, Schiit Lyr 3, Balanced Schiit Gumby Multibit Gen5
***Boatload of tubes


----------



## Trogg

I will Bring my CocktailAudio HA500H Headphone apm/dac.


----------



## vinyl head

Grado SR 325, Dan Clark Audio (Mr Speaker) Ether 2, Audeze LCD-4z and LCD-1, Sennheiser HD 800, Feliks Audio Echo amp, Gold Note DS10 DAC/AMP Chord Electronics HugoTT2/ M Scaler.


----------



## Barra

vinyl head said:


> Grado SR 325, Dan Clark Audio (Mr Speaker) Ether 2, Audeze LCD-4z and LCD-1, Sennheiser HD 800, Feliks Audio Echo amp, Gold Note DS10 DAC/AMP Chord Electronics HugoTT2/ M Scaler.


Worth going just to hear the tt2/mscaler.


----------



## cskippy

I hope I can make this meet.  I should have some fun stuff to bring if everything goes according to plan!


----------



## vinyl head

vinyl head said:


> Grado SR 325, Dan Clark Audio (Mr Speaker) Ether 2, Audeze LCD-4z and LCD-1, Sennheiser HD 800, Feliks Audio Echo amp, Gold Note DS10 DAC/AMP Chord Electronics HugoTT2/ M Scaler.


Add Dan Clark Audio (Mr speakers) Aeon Flow 2, open and closed back. I will also have my display pairs of the Aeon Flow open and closed back that I well be selling for 450.00 ea.  only one pair of each


----------



## Muinarc

I'll be there this time. Sad I missed the last one.


----------



## BzzzzzT (Mar 7, 2020)

I will definitely plan on attending. I don't plan on bringing any gear as I am overhauling my whole setup. I am working on learning some new circuits and improving my electronics skills to hopefully have a nice DIY parafeed amp with CCS driven grids etc etc later this year. I also bought an amp with a similar topology, that I am excited about that I should have later this year from a really awesome DIY builder whom I admire.

As always, I can bring tubes from my stash if anyone has anything specific they want to try or to roll. Just let me know and I will bring them. I also have lots and lots of defective, shorted, weak and naughty tubes if anyone wants them for steampunk art, decoration, fun in the microwave etc.


----------



## Coolzo

UPDATE: Chris @Destroysall, Greg @koover, and I have decided that, amidst escalating COVID-19 concerns, we will be postponing the fifth Arizona Head-Fi MiniCon until further notice. This is unfortunate, but we must proceed with the safety and health of everyone in mind, as with any other entity across the US. Lord willing, we will be able to resume this Head-Fi meet later in the year. Stay tuned for updates. Be safe, play some games, watch some Netflix, stay positive!


----------



## Muinarc

Coolzo said:


> UPDATE: Chris @Destroysall, Greg @koover, and I have decided that, amidst escalating COVID-19 concerns, we will be postponing the fifth Arizona Head-Fi MiniCon until further notice. This is unfortunate, but we must proceed with the safety and health of everyone in mind, as with any other entity across the US. Lord willing, we will be able to resume this Head-Fi meet later in the year. Stay tuned for updates. Be safe, play some games, watch some Netflix, stay positive!




Understandable given the situation. Hopefully we can still get something together in 2020!


----------



## funch

Just ran across this thread. I 100% agree with the decision to postpone. Who knows what I'll bring. I might remember to bring me. I have built a Raspberry Pi based streamer that works fabulously, but since it requires a direct ethernet connection, I probably won't be able to demo it.


----------



## vinyl head

Just throwing this out there, on June 4th I will have a set of Sennheiser Orpheus headphone/amp on display in one of my private listening rooms, all set up for audition.


----------



## M3NTAL

vinyl head said:


> Just throwing this out there, on June 4th I will have a set of Sennheiser Orpheus headphone/amp on display in one of my private listening rooms, all set up for audition.



I was supposed to be in Belgium, but that is not happening - so this might be a nice treat to ease the pain.


----------



## vinyl head

This is just part of a larger event with a number of manufactures. The Orpheus 20 min listening sessions will be by reservation so contact me at don@adgroupaz.com to reserve your time. Im going to have more people wanting to hear these than time.
Thanks


----------



## TSAVAlan

Hey guys, TSAV will be heading out to Acoustic Designs on June 4th and will be bringing our ampsandsound Mogwai, Final Audio Sonorous III and X, Raal SR1a, HEDDphones, and Sony DMP-Z1, IER-Z1R, and WM1Z!


----------



## vinyl head

Just Added the Benchmark Media HPA-4 and DAC 3B to the June 4th Headphone Event


----------



## vinyl head

Here is a complete list of the attending manufactures for the June 4th Headphone Event in Scottsdale.

Headphones

Audeze
Grado Labs
Sennheriser
Dan Clark Audio
RAAL-requisite
Final 

Headphone Amps and DACs

Chord Electronics
Felix Audio
Benchmark Media
Sony
Gold Note
Amps & Sound
NAD
Pathos
Streaming service provided by Qobuz
We will see you there. June 4th at the Scottsdale Showroom from 10:00 - 5:00
Special guest appearance by Sennheisher HE-1 and Chord Electronics DAVE amp/dac


----------



## koover

vinyl head said:


> Just Added the Benchmark Media HPA-4 and DAC 3B to the June 4th Headphone Event


This is in really bad taste. You should start your own thread instead of highjacking this one. We did the right thing by postponing "our" event due to what's going on. We did the right thing for everyone's safety  because believe it or not, a lot of people DO believe in it, even if you don't. We will be moving forward with the Arizona Head-Fi MiniCon the Fifth once it's safe for all. This isn't the correct way to go about things vinyl head. I personally don't appreciate it.


----------



## drew911d

Hey guys.  Been a while, conditions and all.  Hope everyone is doing well.  Now that a growing cencus is getting vaccinated, myself included, is there any interest in reexamining the possibility of a small mini meet in the (somewhat) near future?


----------



## Astral Abyss

drew911d said:


> Hey guys.  Been a while, conditions and all.  Hope everyone is doing well.  Now that a growing cencus is getting vaccinated, myself included, is there any interest in reexamining the possibility of a small mini meet in the (somewhat) near future?


I'm intrigued.


----------



## funch

I'm in.


----------



## drew911d

I'll be traveling in the near future, thankfully it's opening up.  The world case rate has been decling sharply with the vaccine spread (make of that what you will).  I'm so excited to get a semblance of normalcy, all cautions adhered to.  Any of the "usual suspects" willing to make something?  Greg, Chris, et, al?  I'm having some new gear showing up soon.


----------



## drew911d (Jun 18, 2021)

Let's see when it cools off a bit.  By then I will have had plenty of time with the Riviera AIC-10 coming my way.  Maybe I can have something at my house.  Close to Buddy Stubbs on Cave Creek.  Just a small get together.


----------



## drew911d (Jun 18, 2021)

.


----------



## funch

No replies from the 'top guns'. Kinda' scary. Hope everyone is OK.


----------



## balderon

It's been a scary year! Any thoughts on a meet window?


----------



## Toshu

drew911d said:


> Let's see when it cools off a bit.  By then I will have had plenty of time with the Riviera AIC-10 coming my way.  Maybe I can have something at my house.  Close to Buddy Stubbs on Cave Creek.  Just a small get together.


I'm in Anthem and would be interested in participating in a small meet up. I suggest we wait until later in the year when its cooler and there's more visibility about the new Delta variants and how protected we are with vaccines.


----------



## drew911d

Agree


----------



## stuck limo (Jul 24, 2021)

drew911d said:


> Hey guys.  Been a while, conditions and all.  Hope everyone is doing well.  Now that a growing cencus is getting vaccinated, myself included, is there any interest in reexamining the possibility of a small mini meet in the (somewhat) near future?



Yes, absolutely. Bring it on. Just moved to the area and have been over to another dude's house for a listen, and we have another guy lined up as well. I'm vaccinated but don't care if people are/aren't when I'm visiting them.


----------



## Ziltoid2112

I'm certainly interested. I've super upgraded my audio since the last one. I have the Audeze LCD-4z, HeadAmp GS-X mini, and Chord Qutest, which I would bring. It's an epic setup. I'm particularly interested in hearing IEMs and portable/laptop amp/dacs this time.


----------



## Ziltoid2112 (Aug 3, 2021)

What do people think of doing another meetup soon? I know the delta variant causes complications. I'm vaccinated and I'd wear a mask. What do other's think? I'd really love to meet up, but I know it's challenging at this time. We could have plenty of sanitary wipes and, if wanted, could require vaccination cards. For me, this is the only reasonably affordable option (I'm from Utah).


----------



## Ziltoid2112

Cam we please have something? Even if it's restricted?


----------



## Astral Abyss

I'd love to hang with you guys again.


----------



## drew911d

Me too, would love to.  This covid sitch...  I'm just a hair from offering my home.  I know I said I might before, but this new delta...  Though, my home is spread out, large balcony, two patios in rear, a sizeable front patio, not to mention the spread of rooms inside, being split two story there is plenty of room to social distance and be kinda together.  My fam is vaccinated too.  

I was hoping to hear from the usual event producers...  anything?

My home, though, is in need of severe cleaning and organising, all I'll say about that...

But, damn, the additions I did to my system...  Y'all gotta hear this.


----------



## stuck limo

I got a guy in the area coming over tomorrow to hear the stereo setup and maybe headphones. Where in AZ does everyone live? I'm over in Mesa.


----------



## M3NTAL (Aug 4, 2021)

Koover and I are over in the West Valley.  I'm just being patient until I can see you all again.

There was a pretty cool little headphone thing that @vinyl head put on at Acoustic Designs.  I'd probably wait until after CanJam and see what's new and possibly available to bring.

If I bring my Vi DAC - can you get it in the hands of a trustworthy repair man?  LOL - It's been sitting for a while with lots of noise on the head+line out.


----------



## stuck limo

M3NTAL said:


> If I bring my Vi DAC - can you get it in the hands of a trustworthy repair man?  LOL - It's been sitting for a while with lots of noise on the head+line out.



I don't work for them any more but I think even if I did, that dream is dead. I don't think they're repairing anything anymore from LH Labs side of the business.


----------



## koover

Hey guys. Wow, the responses have been pretty heavy. I haven't been on the site in well over a 1/2 a year. My last post here was in this thread. Kinda got pissed off for my own personal reasons so please forgive me if I offended anyone or have a different view of my "strong" opinion.

With that outta the way, yeah, I'm down for another full meet at the Hilton if everyone still wants to move forward. Of course I'll be an integral piece in setting it up for us but I haven't talked to Joe or Chris in quite some time so I'll reach out to them. I'm betting they haven't been in this thread like i haven't been and have no idea that the interest is there again. As a side note, I'm now retired so I have plenty of time to get this going but we do need Joe as he has the connection to Schiit while I have the connection with the Hilton so there's many moving pieces. Plus we need to see what type of availability they have. We'll be wrapping up summer and the wedding season starts for this hotel once the temps start to cool down and they book up fast. 

Also, a mini meet in the meantime would be awesome and I most certainly would open my home if it's not larger then say10 of us at one time. That's about all the room I could accommodate.

Cool to see there's interest. I'd love to get together and hang out with everyone again....soon. This meet doesn't have to be huge. It's all about getting together and connecting again after this jacked up and horrid period of time since last March.

Greg


----------



## drew911d

Hey @koover  great to hear from you.  Just what I was hoping for.  A mini meet is exactly what I think we should do.  Just the few of us at this point.  And Congrats on your well deserved retirement!


----------



## BzzzzzT

@koover I would be down for a mini-meet or meet to see everyone again! I have some more tubes for you! Congratulations on your retirement!


----------



## funch

Yah, now there's two of us retiree's to cause trouble for the youngsters.   I'm in the far east valley (Gold Canyon), so we've got 'em surrounded.
Definitely interested in getting together, and willing to help set something up.


----------



## stuck limo (Aug 11, 2021)

I can't promise anything but if we need a place in Sept or October I MAY be able to host at the house in Mesa. My only fear is a possible lack of electrical outlets but I'd have to see what could overcome that. But we have a huge back patio and 2 living rooms and a big kitchen we could use.


----------



## funch

I have two extension cords that I bring to meets. Each has four outlets. I also bring my PS Audio Power Plant, and will only need half of the ten outlets.


----------



## drew911d

I'm ready


----------



## koover (Aug 13, 2021)

Hey guys,
Talked to Joe and found out Schiit still isn't sending out any of their kits. It's gotta be about Covid. Who knows how long that'll be but they're our sponsor. Obviously there'll be no big meet at the Hilton for a while I'd assume. Looks like a mini (mid) meet will have to do. I'm down for it. I'm sure the number of attendees will be dependent on space and who's gonna open up their domain for all us musitics.
As stated before, I'm good with holding it here but the issue is size, about 8-10 if inside only. If we don't do it for a while, get past monsoon and the heat, our outside patio is pretty big so that opens it up on the amount of space I have dramatically. It's just comes down to this for my place......does anyone want to be outside if it gets larger then 10 plus being located in Surprise?


----------



## funch

It seems that Schiit has very little in stock. Most items are backordered: some up to 18 weeks, so they don't have any stuff to send out. A home meet seems to be the only option, which would be fine.


----------



## BzzzzzT

Schiit is probably facing a nasty semiconductor shortage due to the current situation. I would be down for a mini-meet. I will defer to everyone else as to what time works best. If we need a place, I could maybe use my house in North PHX for a small group.


----------



## Barra

Is there any talk of doing an official AZ headfi event?


----------



## stuck limo (Sep 20, 2021)

Barra said:


> Is there any talk of doing an official AZ headfi event?



I would imagine there's a library open or an American Legion Hall open somewhere that could host. Maybe some type of nice big rental house in Phoenix that everyone could chip in for that the owner would rent out for a day.


----------



## M3NTAL (Sep 21, 2021)

Barra said:


> Is there any talk of doing an official AZ headfi event?


It has not been discussed AFAIK in quite some time.  SoCal, NYC, Chicago, Miami, etc. are all probably better locations for 'Official'


----------



## GunterZunter

Hey everyone,
I'm pretty new to the audio world and I just found out about this event. Sucks that covid has managed to postpone it for so long. Hopefully talks about it start up again soon, it would be really cool to hang out with people that are into audio gear and to try stuff out. I would be up to do something small if you're all cool with having me there. I think the rental idea is good too if no one is comfortable with opening up their home, I would be okay with pitching in.


----------



## koover (Oct 3, 2021)

Hello all,

Let’s get as close to a “definite” as we can for who’s in for a mini meet. If we can get a solid headcount, we can get this going, even if it’s at my house. I can only get 6-7 comfortably inside. We can take it out to my patio if need be as it’s quite large. The weather  is perfect for hanging outside and will only get better.

Just respond with a “ YES” if you’re a definite or at least close to it.

lol. You can add anything you want but just respond somewhere with a yes.


----------



## stuck limo (Oct 3, 2021)

YES. I may or may not have a friend who's interested. He mentioned hosting it at the house but I don't really think he's going to be that interested. But maybe.


----------



## GunterZunter

Yes!


----------



## funch

Yep!


----------



## Barra

Hopefully yes.


----------



## Astral Abyss

Yes.  Not sure what I'd bring but I have a lot of new stuff.


----------



## Astral Abyss

Plus, I need to hear the latest prog metal I've been missing out on.  Greg is my best source.


----------



## drew911d

Astral Abyss said:


> Plus, I need to hear the latest prog metal I've been missing out on.  Greg is my best source.


Oh! H E double hockey sticks YES.  Well, as long as I'm not travelling for work.  That will be just after Thanksgiving.

Koover, Greg, you're place is perfect for an intimate those of us get together.  Not to be open to everyone, but I'd love to share my recent upgrades.

I'd love for you all to have a go at my Riviera AIC-10.  Supreme Amp!  And, if any of you have any 12AU7/ECC82 type tubes, I'd love to try and possibly buy.  This Amp can go from super detail clinical to very warm wonderful and everything between with One simple tube change.  Gotta try it.  I'm more addicted than ever before.

Several of you have heard my system already, but some upgrades not yet.  I forget just how many upgrades I've implemented since.  I know some cable upgrades, even some diy I made myself.

If I wasn't clear.  Definite Yes!  I'll even bring my homemade salsa again.


----------



## koover

Ok guys, it looks like about 6 of us have committed (maybe 7) so I believe we're good to go. We have room for a few more if we do this at my place. Obviously, I will open up my home for us to chill. There's a catch though. I retired in June but still wanted to work to stay sane, so I literally just landed a job. I start this Thursday, part time. The reason I'm telling everyone this, I have no clue what my schedule will be or if it's a permanent schedule. 

Saturday always seems to be a great day for any type of get together so once I find out what I'll be working, I'll circle back and let everyone know. Please understand that if you guys don't want to wait on me and do it somewhere else, go for it. I'd really hate to miss it but if we're stuck for a pace, we'll just have to be a little patient until I find out what my work schedule will be.

Would love some of that salsa Drew!! The last time we did this at my house, we BBQed. I can do it again. If that sounds cool to everyone, we'll just talk about it later and iron everything out before the MM. Food, drink, music, conversations and awesome company is what it's all about so I'm pumped up for this to happen. 

Lastly, dependent on where you're coming from, I could live a pretty fair distance away for some of you. I live in the far northwest valley, deep in Surprise. Basically the 303 and Bell area.

Greg


----------



## stuck limo

May have 1 or 2 more joining us.


----------



## M3NTAL

I'm pretty close to you Koover, I'd be down to come hang and have a drink with you all.


----------



## stuck limo

M3NTAL said:


> I'm pretty close to you Koover, I'd be down to come hang and have a drink with you all.



That's a nice area. I was over there last night.


----------



## drew911d

I'm hoping this can happen in the next couple weeks.  After that I'm travelling until the new year.

Please, No vendors!  This is meant to be just some head-fi brothers getting together for some great stories, music and food.  Hanging out with like minded enthusiasts.  The big meets are something else...  those have to wait until Covid has shrivelled to a bad memory.


----------



## Astral Abyss

I'd still like to come visit you guys.  I might need a hotel suggestion though.  Don't know if I'll have a drive back to Tucson in me afterwards.


----------



## Astral Abyss

Hey Drew, did you ever sell that motorcycle?


----------



## stuck limo

I can *probably* get together a Holo Audio Spring 1 KTE + SPL Phonitor XE combo together when/if this happens.


----------



## koover

Drew, when do you start traveling? 

It turns out that part time job I took is way too much for this body of mine at my age. 

Guys, now that I’m not working, let’s come up with a date. As soon as we can come up with a consensus, we can do this anytime at my house. Let’s get some solid dialogue going.


----------



## koover

Side note: The first 6-7 of you guys that commit is as many people as I can comfortably accommodate. 
Side note 2: It never crossed my mind to invite venders. This is a get together and agree with Drew 100%.  Good call out.


----------



## stuck limo

koover said:


> Side note: The first 6-7 of you guys that commit is as many people as I can comfortably accommodate.
> Side note 2: It never crossed my mind to invite venders. This is a get together and agree with Drew 100%.  Good call out.


I'm literally free whenever everyone else is. Dates don't matter to me. Just name one.


----------



## koover

I'm pretty confident most everyone is going to respond with a "I'm open whenever and we just need a date" With my assumptions in place, Thanksgiving is right around the corner and we haven't set a date yet and we should do this quickly if it can be worked out. I'd like to accommodate long time member drew911d and Astra Abyss since he's travelling from Tucson. 
How about 2 weeks from tomorrow?

*Saturday, November 13th at 11AM until we decide to break it up for the day*


----------



## stuck limo (Oct 29, 2021)

koover said:


> I'm pretty confident most everyone is going to respond with a "I'm open whenever and we just need a date" With my assumptions in place, Thanksgiving is right around the corner and we haven't set a date yet and we should do this quickly if it can be worked out. I'd like to accommodate long time member drew911d and Astra Abyss since he's travelling from Tucson.
> How about 2 weeks from tomorrow?
> 
> *Saturday, November 13th at 11AM until we decide to break it up for the day*


I'm penciled in for that day. I have a buddy coming too with the Holo DAC and a Hafler HA75 tube amp too. If anyone wants a DACMagic 100 he is selling that too for probably pretty cheap.


----------



## Astral Abyss

koover said:


> I'm pretty confident most everyone is going to respond with a "I'm open whenever and we just need a date" With my assumptions in place, Thanksgiving is right around the corner and we haven't set a date yet and we should do this quickly if it can be worked out. I'd like to accommodate long time member drew911d and Astra Abyss since he's travelling from Tucson.
> How about 2 weeks from tomorrow?
> 
> *Saturday, November 13th at 11AM until we decide to break it up for the day*



That sounds perfect!  I will make sure I'm there.


----------



## drew911d

Astral Abyss said:


> Hey Drew, did you ever sell that motorcycle?


Yes, I did.  Now I have a Riviera AIC-10 amp.  Next year I'll upgrade the TT2 maybe to a Dave.


----------



## drew911d

koover said:


> Drew, when do you start traveling?
> 
> It turns out that part time job I took is way too much for this body of mine at my age.
> 
> Guys, now that I’m not working, let’s come up with a date. As soon as we can come up with a consensus, we can do this anytime at my house. Let’s get some solid dialogue going.


My work travel plans are barely coming together.  As of now it looks like I'll be out for the three weeks after Thanksgiving.


----------



## drew911d

Nov 13 is perfect for me too!


----------



## Astral Abyss

drew911d said:


> Yes, I did.  Now I have a Riviera AIC-10 amp.  Next year I'll upgrade the TT2 maybe to a Dave.


Holy crap!


----------



## funch

That day works for me. Being in the (far) east valley, I'll have to figure out an alternate route since I-10 seems to be closed going in that direction most weekends. Maybe I'll get lucky and they'll forget to work that weekend. 

I'll be bringing my DIY Decware clone amp, along with a Gungir, Pi2AES (will need an ethernet connection for that), a Loki + EQ, a DIY passive preamp/balanced-to-SE converter, HD800's, and my Power Plant Premier. Might also bring an M2Tech HiFace EVO USB-to-SPDIF converter if there's an interest. 

I'll bring my two 4-receptacle extension cords if you need them.


----------



## CrocCap

I've been out of the headphone scene for a while, but i could come.
I'll bring HE6 and vintage tube speaker amp rig.


----------



## balderon

Sadly I’ll be out of town on a business trip. I seem to miss all the fun!


----------



## koover

All,
Well, some things happen when you least expect it. I will not be available Saturday the 13th due to unforeseen circumstances that are unavoidable. I truly do apologize guys but there's really nothing I can do about it. If someone else has a place they can hold this mini meet, I think that would be best. After the holidays I see no reason why I can't do this if someone doesn't set something up in the meantime. I'll just have to do a better job with pre planning on my end. Again, My apologize.


----------



## funch

No worries. After the holidays would probably be best anyway.


----------



## stuck limo

Anyone interested in getting together a group phone text/chat going for more immediate planning and information dispersion and gathering?


----------



## drew911d

koover said:


> All,
> Well, some things happen when you least expect it. I will not be available Saturday the 13th due to unforeseen circumstances that are unavoidable. I truly do apologize guys but there's really nothing I can do about it. If someone else has a place they can hold this mini meet, I think that would be best. After the holidays I see no reason why I can't do this if someone doesn't set something up in the meantime. I'll just have to do a better job with pre planning on my end. Again, My apologize.


Hey budd, I understand.  Hope you're doing well.  Let's see.  If I can get my house presentable, I might be able to host the week of thanksgiving.  I'll be on vacation that week.


----------



## drew911d

I'm very close to Buddy Stubbs Harley Davidson on Cave Creek Road in Phoenix.  Let me know.

Ergh, would have been good to see you again Greg.


----------



## stuck limo

Nothings saying that the members couldn't have an informal 3 or 4 person meet whenever or just hang out whenever as friends.


----------



## drew911d

stuck limo said:


> Nothings saying that the members couldn't have an informal 3 or 4 person meet whenever or just hang out whenever as friends.


Hey, @stuck limo !  Good to see a new local headfier.   Tell us something about LH Labs.  Would be good to know more about that.  New  to Az?  It's an awesome place.  PM me if you want to get some humble insight, as I've lived here for nearly 30, with family being here nearing 50.

Hoping we can all meet up soon.  Get on with life.  I'm ready.


----------



## stuck limo (Nov 11, 2021)

drew911d said:


> Hey, @stuck limo !  Good to see a new local headfier.   Tell us something about LH Labs.  Would be good to know more about that.  New  to Az?  It's an awesome place.  PM me if you want to get some humble insight, as I've lived here for nearly 30, with family being here nearing 50.
> 
> Hoping we can all meet up soon.  Get on with life.  I'm ready.


It's a defunct audio company. I left and moved on with other business and life opportunities.

I'm always down to hang out with locals whenever wherever doing whatever.


----------



## koover

Ok, update,

How about we meet on *Saturday December 4th from 11AM to whenever *(within reason) at my house. I'll need feedback from everyone soon as this is right around the corner. It's also between the 2 holidays so if we're going to do this at my home in 2021, this is a good date for me. Hope it is for everyone else. I'll PM any and everyone that confirms they'll be here with my address and phone number because I'm obviously not making my residence and personal info public.

_I need to be clear on something where I wasn't before. When I say I have room for about 8 people, I was referring to "set-ups" as power and room will be at a premium. I can accommodate more people as long as they don't bring an entire set up other then something portable, some headphones only or just themselves to hang. That's actually a big deal so hopefully I'm coming across in my communication more clearly this time._

Also, if you guys want to have some holiday spirits, beer and that other thing that may assist you in getting more in the mood......... (that would have to be outside though) that works too. We can talk about food too as the last time I did this, we had a BBQ. If we do a BBQ again, I would ask that everyone would bring something small to accommodate the group that would go with the burgers and dogs. I'll flip the bill on that stuff but I could really use the help if we do food. We can also just do snacks only and forego the BBQ. It's up to you guys.

Once I start getting responses again, we can move forward. Yes, this date WILL happen as I don't see any unforeseen circumstances arising again for the family and I.  

Greg


----------



## M3NTAL

You know I'm down to come have a beer with you and listen to jams. If this date falls through, hit me up and we can figure something out another time.


----------



## drew911d

That's a good day for me too.  I'll bring my mscaler, tt2, aic-10 and abyss phi.

As for food, I can slow smoke a killer good pork butt, with my homemade rub and bbq sauce.  If anybody has some good buns to go with it.  Or, I can make it with green chilis to make burritos.  Both ways are very good, you all vote which way you prefer.


----------



## koover (Nov 12, 2021)

Slow smoked “killer” pork Butt? Pfffff…. ah…..1 vote for a…. Hell yeah!! 
I’ll buy whatever kind of buns that are best if that’s the way everyone wants to go. 

Sounds cool M3ntal, probably a few brewskis.
Good start gentleman. Let’s keep it rolling.


----------



## M3NTAL

Noble in Phoenix has awesome buns, but they are only open when I'm working.

Let me know what style of beer everyone likes and I'll do my best to cater with local establishments.


----------



## stuck limo

I'll be there with a Phonitor XE amp and a Holo Audio Spring 1 KTE dac if everyone is cool with that. I can bring power strips.


----------



## Astral Abyss

I can make it that day, Greg.

@M3NTAL I can bring some beer also.  I'm an IPA lover.  Do we need chips?

I should bring some hand-wipes.  To keep the pork butt and chip oils off the gear...

As far as gear, I'm planning to bring the Flux FA-10, Metrum Amethyst, and a few random headphones, probably the Kennerton GH50s that John Massaria updated to his MK2 version, Abyss Diana V2, and one of my ZMFs.


----------



## drew911d

Did someone say IPA?


----------



## drew911d

Oh, and chips.  Dude, should I also make my salsa?


----------



## drew911d

Well then!  Chips and salsa.  I guess that means I should make the pork green chili style for burritos.  To be versatile, I'll make it both ways.

So, expect two crock pots with the pork made two ways.  Believe me, both ways is an experience you will never forget.  It's That good.


----------



## koover

stuck limo said:


> I'll be there with a Phonitor XE amp and a Holo Audio Spring 1 KTE dac if everyone is cool with that. I can bring power strips.


We can never have to many power strips.


----------



## stuck limo

I can also bring a Hafler 75ha dac/amp combo and just hook it up to a phone as a source. If anyone is interested or there's room for an additional box.  If not that's cool too. I can bring multiple power strips.


----------



## CrocCap

I can't make that day, maybe next tiem.


----------



## funch

It's on my calendar. I'll bring what I listed previously. Also, my Gungir may have a tube output, if I can make up my mind to do it.


----------



## stuck limo

M3NTAL said:


> Noble in Phoenix has awesome buns, but they are only open when I'm working.
> 
> Let me know what style of beer everyone likes and I'll do my best to cater with local establishments.



Not sure when Noble is open or exactly what it is but if need be I can grab them if scheduling is an issue.


----------



## donaldj68

Would love to attend as well... been way too long between shows and this rough pandemic.. I think I am close by (Sun City West), can definitely help out with whatever food stuff the group needs.. let me know.. will just be bringing my small little DAP and a couple of headphones and new Shanling wireless earphones.. needing some advice on how to fit them best.. I know this group are the ones to make it happen for me..


----------



## Barra

I will try to make it that day as well. As a company owner, it is possible to be called into an emergency last minute, but otherwise, I should be there.

To make it easy, I will come to listen and only bring portable gear from my US tours depending on what I have in hand. For those that do not know, I host US Headfi/AudioTiers gear tours that focuses mainly on flagship CIEMs with some amps/DACs/wires/etc. and other gear as it comes up. Feel free to check out my tours by following the link in my signature. Right now, my membership of 100 members lacks anyone in AZ so it would be nice to add some locals.


----------



## koover (Nov 23, 2021)

Hey guys,

*Looks like we have 7 of us confirmed (including me that makes 8) with set-ups. That's a good number and believe that's the limit for space.
*Again, if you want to drop by to hang with the group with no equipment, that's cool but you'll need to PM me for my address. It's not reasonable to have people just drop by without letting me know seeing this gathering is in a private home and I won't be publicizing my address in this thread.
*I'll post again before the gathering with more details and info on this and that along with verifying if anyone is bringing food/beverage if you choose to do so.
*Drew, looking forward to that pork butt. Very, very cool man!
*I'll also PM each of you with my address along with directions.

Looking forward to it!!
Greg

Me
M3NTAL
Drew911d
Stuck limo (+guest)
Astral Abyss
funch
Barra
donaldl68


----------



## stuck limo

I may be solo. Not sure.  But it's leaning that way.


----------



## koover

Oops....
Sorry donaldj68, I obviously overlooked you somehow. I edited my last post. Looking forward to seeing you.


----------



## M3NTAL

Hope everyone made it home safe. Thanks for a great get together guys. Hope we can get something official going again soon.


----------



## stuck limo

Glad everyone decided to break during rush hour traffic! 🙃 

Lol it was great I had a blast meeting everyone and listening to everyone's gear. The food was fantastic and I can't wait to hear everyone's setups again.


----------



## koover

It was a great day. Awesome food, great company and we actually did find time to listen to some gear in between one conversation after another.  It was great seeing all you guys again along with Jarik (spelling?) and Don whom I've never had the pleasure of making their acquaintance before.  I'm glad you guys could make it. I would like to do this again until we can get the Arizona Mini-Com the 5th back on track.
Also, Chris, you are the man with that pork butt. The best I've ever had. And thanks to all for bringing your gear along with plenty of stuff to eat and drink for all.


----------



## funch

Thanks koover for hosting. It was great seeing/sharing with folks again. So ...... we meet again next month?


----------



## drew911d

It was a great time.  Thanks everybody.


----------



## koover

funch said:


> Thanks koover for hosting. It was great seeing/sharing with folks again. So ...... we meet again next month?


You're most welcome and my pleasure. Sure, I'd be good to host another meet like this at my house after the 1st of the year. Let's see if anyone is up for it again. I know I can do a better job coordinating the food/beverage situation if we do this again. Chris put a LOT of time into his Pork Butt with a LOT left over. Hate seeing that with $$ and time/effort. Same with everyone else that had a lot left over from what they brought when we called it a day.


----------



## stuck limo

Here are some pics of the gear everyone brought: 

https://imgur.com/a/S7hLxT6


----------



## M3NTAL

koover said:


> You're most welcome and my pleasure. Sure, I'd be good to host another meet like this at my house after the 1st of the year. Let's see if anyone is up for it again. I know I can do a better job coordinating the food/beverage situation if we do this again. Chris put a LOT of time into his Pork Butt with a LOT left over. Hate seeing that with $$ and time/effort. Same with everyone else that had a lot left over from what they brought when we called it a day.


I figured the liquid refreshments would be in good hands. 

Sorry I had to jet out so quick. I got caught up in the good company and good stories.

In the true spirit of Head-Fi, all the systems were our own personal systems with some D.I.Y. gear and super esoteric gear sprinkled in.   In a way, each of us has an unique arsenal of equipment that gets us to similar places through different pathways.

Thanks for hosting and sorry for your future hangovers.


----------



## Astral Abyss

I enjoyed the mini-meet thoroughly and had a wonderful time.  Greg is a welcoming and gracious host, with a beautiful house to boot.  Excellent setups and thank you to everyone for bringing all that you did.


----------



## funch

What AA said.


----------



## donaldj68

funch said:


> What AA said.


What Funch said...


----------



## Astral Abyss

Ok, I just bought a HEDDphone.  You guys need to try these with my WA5-LE.  Mind, blown.  I just need to work up the nerve to bring $1600 worth of tubes in the car.


----------



## koover

Hey guys. I don't know about you, but I'm already Jones-ing for another get together at my house. I know we just had one in December I believe, but......so.  Really can't have too many as long as it's not weekly.

Let me know what you guys think, like last time. If and when I get enough responses, I'll start rocking on all the details, dates, etc. Hope to hear from you guys.

Greg


----------



## balderon

I could easily be coerced into attending a mini meet. It’ll throw my hat into the mix. Please reach out when you know something! Thanks @koover


----------



## funch

Ditto.


----------



## stuck limo

Astral Abyss said:


> Ok, I just bought a HEDDphone.  You guys need to try these with my WA5-LE.  Mind, blown.  I just need to work up the nerve to bring $1600 worth of tubes in the car.


They tuned that headphone with my exact amp (SPL Phonitor XE). I would love to try that combo. 

Let me know a time and place and I'm in.


----------



## CrocCap

Missed the last one, should be able to make the next, im in.
Ill bring my HE6 rig


----------



## koover (Mar 22, 2022)

Hello all!

Update: If everyone who responded is committed along with the other 4 members I reached out to personally (2 have already committed and the other 2, I'm hoping they will to) we are pretty well maxed out with 9 of us.

Once I get commitments from @drew911d @BzzzzzT, I'll start setting this up with a day, date and time. It will definitely be on a Saturday. Talk to everyone soon.

Cheers
Greg


----------



## balderon

Awesomeness forthcoming! Thank you Greg!


----------



## BzzzzzT

I can't wait to see everyone again! I've got some new gear and cans to try. Let me know if you guys need any tubes to try or purchase. I can also bring my tube tester if you want to check your tube's emission.

Thanks again Greg!


----------



## CrocCap

i might be interested in 7868 tubes if you got em


----------



## BzzzzzT

CrocCap said:


> i might be interested in 7868 tubes if you got em


I don't have any 7868. Not the most common audio tube. I recommend getting some. New Sensor/Electroharmonix have stopped exporting this tube and all the other tubes they make. There are a few left going for insane prices. Most are gone due to panic buying. I recommend getting some NOS. I recommend ordering some from Ukraine. My family and Ukrainian friends have said some things like mail are still working in parts of the country. It's a gamble but otherwise you are making a donation. These military tubes and many others exceeded the quality of US  made tubes from that era. I have ordered 1000s of tubes from Ukraine and have been happy if you know what you are doing. Slava Ukraini! 

6p41s

Western Electric just said they plan to make common tubes. Right now they just make the 300b. This will be nice to see! I doubt they will make the 7868, as this is not the most popular tubes, but is more common than most.


----------



## drew911d

I have some ECC82 tubes.  Some G73-R, the Holy Grail of ECC82, so to speak.  I didn't have them at the last meet, and they are truly levels above the others I have.  What date are we thinking?


----------



## drew911d

Who do we have to talk to to get a full meet again?  Everything is openning up now, finally.  Would be great to get something moderate together again.  I mean, I do love these mini meets too.  But, Am I alone missing the bigger meets?


----------



## koover

drew911d said:


> Who do we have to talk to to get a full meet again?  Everything is openning up now, finally.  Would be great to get something moderate together again.  I mean, I do love these mini meets too.  But, Am I alone missing the bigger meets?


Well, it would have to be at the library or something, bare bones and nothing like before. No sponsors/monies anymore. I'm good with it, if that's what everyone wants to do.


----------



## drew911d

Ok, I see.  At any rate, I want to do this mini re-meet soon.  Then we can talk about restarting oublic meets.

BTW, this next business trip might afford me the opportunity to meet another head-fi'er who has similar, but much more high end gear to myself.  My point, he also has the Valkyrie headphones.  Good chance to hear (and cry for) these super next level headphones.


----------



## stuck limo

koover said:


> Well, it would have to be at the library or something, bare bones and nothing like before. No sponsors/monies anymore. I'm good with it, if that's what everyone wants to do.



What happened to all the sponsors and money?


----------



## koover

stuck limo said:


> What happened to all the sponsors and money?


Schiit Audio was our sponsor, but they don't have the gear to be loaning out. Then the hotel rental/food/raffles all came from their sponsorship money which in turn, paid for the meet.


----------



## koover

Ok all,
How about Saturday April 30th, basically a month from now. That gives everyone plenty of time to arrange their schedule, if you're still planning on attending. I'd appreciate everyone's feedback if this date works or not. If not, let's come up with some other Saturday dates.......except for Saturday, April 23rd.

Cheers,
Greg


----------



## CrocCap

works for me


----------



## funch

Ditto.


----------



## BzzzzzT

Sounds great!


----------



## stuck limo

Works great.


----------



## koover

If everyone is in agreement, even though not everyone responded, the 30th of April it is. 
Let’s set 11am to start showing up and go until we don’t want to anymore. We’ll talk about food/drink later along with some general common sense rules. Good deal gentlemen. Looking forward to it!!


----------



## stuck limo

koover said:


> along with some general common sense rules.



There are rules??


----------



## koover

Yes


----------



## Astral Abyss

koover said:


> If everyone is in agreement, even though not everyone responded, the 30th of April it is.
> Let’s set 11am to start showing up and go until we don’t want to anymore. We’ll talk about food/drink later along with some general common sense rules. Good deal gentlemen. Looking forward to it!!


I'm in.  Thank you for offering to host again @koover!


----------



## drew911d

My business trip might get in the way.  40% chance I'll be heading out that morning for 2 weeks.  60% chance it'll be pushed out another week.  Here's hoping...

For food, If I'm here, I can do the bbq pulled pork again, along with Kerri C's Hog Apple Baked Beans.  That's a recipe all over the internet, very good with my own bbq sauce and rub.


----------



## koover

Here’s hoping the odds are in your favor.

I haven’t received everyone’s responses that  “30th works for me” yet, (I think waiting on 3-4 more) so let’s see how this plays out. We could do it the Saturday 23rd if that’s better for everyone. It’s all up to the group. I’m open every Saturday and chose the 30th for plenty of time for planning for each of you.

I’d really like to accommodate the entire group if at all possible. If it was 50+ people and if someone doesn’t show, that would be unfortunate but wouldn’t kill this meet. Let’s keep this going for the diehards.

Sorry for keep pressing, but a definite head count for either the 23rd or 30th is

Your food idea sound awesome once again and it’s overwhelming appreciative. 

Mr. Limo 😊, there’s always rules no matter how trivial they me be. For instance,
*No eating around other peoples equipment. *No greasy hands. We’ll have towelettes.
*No “excessive” gel on hair if someone wants use others HP’s.
*No smoking in the house,
*Specific areas of house not available,
*Parking
*etc. general……
Cheers


----------



## funch

Either day works for me.


----------



## Astral Abyss

funch said:


> Either day works for me.


Same goes for me.


----------



## CrocCap

also either


----------



## BzzzzzT

Either is fine with me! Whatever works for everyone.


----------



## funch

Hey! How about both?


----------



## drew911d

30th is better for me.  Wife is having an event on the 23rd I can't get out of...  Also, my business trip is pushed out to at least May 16.


----------



## koover

OK all, we'll stay with the 30th of April from 11AM until we want it to end. Set in stone. I'll reach out to everyone personally with a cut/past message with my address. 

Sometime during this upcoming week, we can talk about food and beverage. Pretty basic. Looks like we already have the main course (thanks again as I personally felt it was perfect the last time) and now we need some stuff to go with it. Not overboard. We'll discuss so everyone doesn't show up with enough to feed 50 people and doubling up, IF anyone wants to assist.

Cheers 
Greg


----------



## drew911d (Apr 20, 2022)

Just heard my trip might be starting the 30th.  I think it'll be a small miracle that the equipment we sent gets there and through customs in time.  But, our customer is pushing to have us there early...


----------



## drew911d

Latest news is my travel dates will be pushed out.  Should know for sure by Tuesday.  Here's hoping!


----------



## Barra

Ops, darn, 4/30 seems to be a popular date which I am already double-booked for. Want to make it, but I don't have room on the 30th.


----------



## Astral Abyss (Apr 22, 2022)

Curious how many of you that are coming on the 30th are interested in listening or trying the Yggdrasil OG and WA5 LE combo?  My HEDDphones will be there too.  I guess I'm just nervous about transporting 10k of gear if it's not going to be used.


----------



## Astral Abyss

Hey Chris, did you get your Abyss pads replaced yet?


----------



## stuck limo (Apr 22, 2022)

Astral Abyss said:


> Curious how many of you that are coming on the 30th are interested in listening or trying the Yggdrasil OG and WA5 LE combo?  My HEDDphones will be there too.  I guess I'm just nervous about transporting 10k of gear if it's not going to be used.


Me. All of it. Everything you got. Put it on my head and in my face. Melt my brain and squeeze my skull. I want to hear angels sing and I want to see God. I want to weep. Make me a puddle.


----------



## funch

What he said.


----------



## CrocCap

sounds like a killer rig, look forward to demoing


----------



## BzzzzzT

Astral Abyss said:


> Curious how many of you that are coming on the 30th are interested in listening or trying the Yggdrasil OG and WA5 LE combo?  My HEDDphones will be there too.  I guess I'm just nervous about transporting 10k of gear if it's not going to be used.



I would love to hear the WA5 LE! I'll bring you some complimentary rare Russian tubes for your trouble.


----------



## drew911d

Astral Abyss said:


> Hey Chris, did you get your Abyss pads replaced yet?


Yes, had the new pads last mini meet...


----------



## Astral Abyss

stuck limo said:


> Me. All of it. Everything you got. Put it on my head and in my face. Melt my brain and squeeze my skull. I want to hear angels sing and I want to see God. I want to weep. Make me a puddle.


Ok, lol, I feel better about it now.
I mean, how do you say no to that?


----------



## koover

Astral Abyss said:


> Curious how many of you that are coming on the 30th are interested in listening or trying the Yggdrasil OG and WA5 LE combo?  My HEDDphones will be there too.  I guess I'm just nervous about transporting 10k of gear if it's not going to be used.


I'll guard with my my life and will listen.


----------



## Astral Abyss

Do you want me to bring IPAs again?


----------



## koover

Astral Abyss said:


> Do you want me to bring IPAs again?


Sure.


----------



## koover

If Chris can’t make it due to traveling, does everyone want to pitch in about $5 each for Pizza? It would be easy, and no one would have to bring anything like the last meet. If not, no biggie and we'll move along with plan A. Of course, there'll be hands wipes everywhere.


----------



## Astral Abyss

koover said:


> If Chris can’t make it due to traveling, does everyone want to pitch in about $5 each for Pizza? It would be easy, and no one would have to bring anything like the last meet. If not, no biggie and we'll move along with plan A. Of course, there'll be hands wipes everywhere.


I'm down.


----------



## stuck limo

koover said:


> If Chris can’t make it due to traveling, does everyone want to pitch in about $5 each for Pizza? It would be easy, and no one would have to bring anything like the last meet. If not, no biggie and we'll move along with plan A. Of course, there'll be hands wipes everywhere.



Yes.


----------



## BzzzzzT

Sounds good. I picked up a sampling of a bunch of different beers and ciders for everyone.


----------



## koover

I have to step out for most of the day today but please expect a group PM from me later this evening. I'll include my address, phone # and simple directions here along with some general info.


----------



## drew911d

I rebooked my trip to start May 7th, so I'm good to be there.  Will have a crockpot with bbq pulled pork!


----------



## Astral Abyss

drew911d said:


> I rebooked my trip to start May 7th, so I'm good to be there.  Will have a crockpot with bbq pulled pork!


You are the man!


----------



## Astral Abyss

I've got a 6pk of Dragoon IPA, Barrio Hipsterville (hazy IPA), and MotoSonora Victory or Death IPA chilling for the big day.


----------



## CrocCap

i think ill bring the turntable too, so bring records if you got em.


----------



## Astral Abyss

CrocCap said:


> i think ill bring the turntable too, so bring records if you got em.


I've got some of my dad's old records from about 50-60 years ago.  Rolling Stones, Pink Floyd, Procol Harum, Ultimate Spinach, etc.  He had an eclectic taste in music.  Probably where I got it from.  I don't own a record player and I don't think they've been listened to in at least 40 years.  Any way to tell if they're still usable or just need cleaning?  I know zero about records.  I never gave them much thought about maintenance when I was growing up.  I'd like to bring some if you think they'd be playable.


----------



## koover

I can’t speak for him but you should bring the ones you really want to listen too. I have a bunch of 80’s heavy electric jazz/rock/fusion albums I’d love to hear 1 more time in my life on vinyl. It’s been 40 years since I listened to them too.


----------



## CrocCap

sure, bring em. ill look at em to see that theyre not too dirty.


----------



## stuck limo

I had a really fun time at the meet. The food was great and I enjoyed talking with everyone. The gear was equally impressive across the board and I was VERY taken with with the Eddie Current and Ultrasonic Citadel amps. Looking forward to the next event and some new gear!


----------



## koover (May 1, 2022)

Again, personally, this is as good as it gets. Small.....what was there, 8?,9? total all together?, It was quaint, VERY friendly (seems like we hang out every week), incredibly cool set-ups and impressive set-ups, Delicious and great slow roasted pork butt for the best BBQ pulled pork sandwiched EVER, with the fixins, lots of beer and plenty of chit chat. This is a very, very cool core group of good people and we must continue while staying in touch gentleman. Really good time guys!


----------



## koover (May 1, 2022)

*IMPORTANT*​*This group already discussed locating another venue where it's larger than my house. I could only accommodate 5 full blown large systems (plus mine in my mancave) and 1 smaller sprinkled in there. I'm putting out feelers to see if the rest of the members from Head-Fi AZ would be interested in a bigger meet in a larger public space. It will take time to find somewhere other than my home, so we need feedback from all our members from AZ. It definitely won't be a Hilton type space, which is a very nice space. I won't look for a YMCA on 7th and Roosevelt because it's available. I'll keep it smart, centrally located, large enough to accommodate a larger number of attendees and FREE RENT!

Here's the biggie and we've never done it before. To ensure all members and guests have at least small snacks and beverages throughout the day, we need a small cover charge. I need thoughts on this please. Let's hear from you guys and see where we'll go or stay as is.

Cheers
Greg*


----------



## BzzzzzT

I had a great time at the meet! It was really fun talking to everyone. All the setups were truly epic! It was a real treat to listen to them all and try lots of great gear. I could go into detail but I'm too lazy. It was a really great meet!

Koover as always was a great host and all around awesome guy! Thanks again for setting this whole meet up!

I also realized after listening to so many setups that my DAC sounded a little harsh. I switched from i2s back to usb and everything sounds so much better and totally smooth with better dynamics/imaging. It's always good to hear others setups!

Thanks again to everyone for bringing such great stuff!


----------



## Astral Abyss

Good times!  Thanks to everyone that brought food/snacks/drinks and to everyone that brought gear to try out.  We had a great variety of equipment and I really enjoyed trying out the driver tubes that @BzzzzzT and @balderon brought with them in my amp.  I got to listen to a couple of my dad's old records from the 60s and 70s on @CrocCap turntable.  That was cool. @koover is a wonderful host.  Always rolls out the red carpet and makes us feel welcome.  I don't think I could have asked for more. Hanging out with everyone and listening to different audio gear is a perfect day for me.  Thanks again!


----------



## drew911d

It was awesome!  I got to hang out with some very cool people.  Greg, Jason, Matt, Jerrick, Jeff, Adam, Steve (Greg's Brother) and my brother Jon with his '32 hotrod.  I have a feeling I'm forgetting someone, I do that, forget stuff, sorry.  I need a list of names vs head-fi nicknames, I so forgetful..!

 Some Very cool gear!  Jeff's Eddie Current Balanced Act is, as always, a very special piece.  Love that super liquid smooth musical sound.  I've had the pleasure in my first visits to the AZ meet many years ago to sample that magic, and it still impresses.

That turntable brought back some memories.  Pink Floyd's Wish You Were Here heard from an Lp hibernating in a closet for 30+ years was very sweet!  Many old records saw the light of day for the first time in 30 years at Greg's abode.  Quite an isolated event, indeed.

Matt had an amazing presentation of the WA5, with many others here bringing in many tubes to try on it.  This is an amp I always love for it's sheer power and dynamics.

Jason brought in something quite rare.  A tube amp with super impressive sound.  The Full Monty of tube excellence..  An individual builder in Europe that has amps to compete with the best at a great price.  I'm looking into them.  I hope to learn more about Ultrasonic Studios.  Best new hifi lead here at this mini meet.

For the future endeavors, I might be open to bringing in enough smoked bbq for a medium sized event.  Done it for 50-ish before.


----------



## Coolzo

*https://www.head-fi.org/threads/az-head-fi-minicon-the-fifth-september-10th-2022.963890/*

*And we're back! Ok gogogogogogogo*


----------



## Astral Abyss (Jun 23, 2022)

OMG it's Coolzo!  Yesssssss!!  We've missed you!


----------



## koover

koover said:


> *IMPORTANT*​*This group already discussed locating another venue where it's larger than my house. I could only accommodate 5 full blown large systems (plus mine in my mancave) and 1 smaller sprinkled in there. I'm putting out feelers to see if the rest of the members from Head-Fi AZ would be interested in a bigger meet in a larger public space. It will take time to find somewhere other than my home, so we need feedback from all our members from AZ. It definitely won't be a Hilton type space, which is a very nice space. I won't look for a YMCA on 7th and Roosevelt because it's available. I'll keep it smart, centrally located, large enough to accommodate a larger number of attendees and FREE RENT!
> 
> Here's the biggie and we've never done it before. To ensure all members and guests have at least small snacks and beverages throughout the day, we need a small cover charge. I need thoughts on this please. Let's hear from you guys and see where we'll go or stay as is.
> 
> ...


How bout that. I already rented out one of the banquet rooms at the Hilton and Joe has any and everything going on with Schiit. I’m glad we can do this again. Check out the other thread and list what you want to bring. 
What’s best is we should stop using this thread and respond via the official thread Joe set up.


----------

